# Help! My rabbit gave birth to a dead baby, but the others haven’t come out. It has been almost 24 hours.



## 100_HOLLOW_001 (Oct 28, 2020)

My rabbit gave birth yesterday in the middle of the day to an oddly large stillborn baby, about twice the size I expected, but apart from that, normal looking. I gently removed it, and expected her to give birth to more (hopefully live ones) in the next few hours. I know there are more in there as her belly is still huge, but to my surprise, almost 24 hours has passed and she still hasn’t had more. I am rather worried, as I can’t find anything online saying this is normal. Was it possible that she gave birth to one too early and that’s why it came out dead? Why was it so huge?? She is still building her nest, so I think she feels like she will give birth to more, but she hasn’t showed any signs yet. Really need a vet / breeder’s opinion.


----------



## Nuage (Oct 28, 2020)

@majorv @SableSteel @Happy Hollands 

These people may be able to help.


----------



## zuppa (Oct 28, 2020)

100_HOLLOW_001 said:


> My rabbit gave birth yesterday in the middle of the day to an oddly large stillborn baby, about twice the size I expected, but apart from that, normal looking. I gently removed it, and expected her to give birth to more (hopefully live ones) in the next few hours. I know there are more in there as her belly is still huge, but to my surprise, almost 24 hours has passed and she still hasn’t had more. I am rather worried, as I can’t find anything online saying this is normal. Was it possible that she gave birth to one too early and that’s why it came out dead? Why was it so huge?? She is still building her nest, so I think she feels like she will give birth to more, but she hasn’t showed any signs yet. Really need a vet / breeder’s opinion.


When was she bred, how many days since then?
What size was male, bigger or smaller than she? Is it possible that she or he had larger parents?
Was it her first litter? How old is she, what you feed her, in details?
Is she indoor or outdoor, can you post some photo of her and where she lives, and of the male?
Was it your first experience breeding rabbits, what was reason why you had to breed her?


----------



## JBun (Oct 28, 2020)

Rabbits have two uterine horns. Meaning she could have babies in both. Which sometimes can mean there is a delay between one batch coming and the other, depending on the mating process. 

There are no vets on here. If you are concerned and feel she may need vet assistance, you should take her in.








Rabbit Friendly Vet List


The RWAF is keen to put owners in touch with vets that show a greater knowledge of rabbit care through our Rabbit Friendly Vet List. The list is constantly being updated and whilst we haven’t…



rabbitwelfare.co.uk





In future, for breeding/show related topics, it's best to post in the 'Rabbitry and Showroom' subforum.


----------



## SableSteel (Oct 28, 2020)

Usually from my experience when they have one big stillborn, there was only one or two in the litter (the extra nutrients went to the smaller litter so they grew bigger, faster). Are you sure there are more in there? The stomach might feel big but at this stage with only the slightest you should be able to feel distinct limbs and/or heads, so it's easier to tell. They will continue making a nest even if they don't have any more babies. If you can feel any more babies in there you might want to contact a vet. They are likely pretty large (about the same size) and she might have difficulty giving birth to them as well.


----------



## 100_HOLLOW_001 (Oct 29, 2020)

zuppa said:


> When was she bred, how many days since then?
> What size was male, bigger or smaller than she? Is it possible that she or he had larger parents?
> Was it her first litter? How old is she, what you feed her, in details?
> Is she indoor or outdoor, can you post some photo of her and where she lives, and of the male?
> Was it your first experience breeding rabbits, what was reason why you had to breed her?


She is an ex breeding rabbit from my Grandad who passed away. She is usually outdoor but we moved her inside as it is rather cold. We were not planning on breeding her again, but my Mum accidentally let my tiny Netherland dwarf boy named Stitch out, and forgot to close her hutch, so they were together for a few hours, and were sitting together when we got back. Stitch was also an ex breeder, and was actually booked for a neuter the day after it happened. The mother rabbit had had lots of litters in the past, which is worrying as I feel she has been overbred by my Grandad. She is very big compared to Stitch, who is tiny. Do you know why she gave birth to one weird big one but not any more? I expected them to be rather small, because of the fathers size. It’s been almost two days now.


----------



## 100_HOLLOW_001 (Oct 29, 2020)

100_HOLLOW_001 said:


> She is an ex breeding rabbit from my Grandad who passed away. She is usually outdoor but we moved her inside as it is rather cold. We were not planning on breeding her again, but my Mum accidentally let my tiny Netherland dwarf boy named Stitch out, and forgot to close her hutch, so they were together for a few hours, and were sitting together when we got back. Stitch was also an ex breeder, and was actually booked for a neuter the day after it happened. The mother rabbit had had lots of litters in the past, which is worrying as I feel she has been overbred by my Grandad. She is very big compared to Stitch, who is tiny. Do you know why she gave birth to one weird big one but not any more? I expected them to be rather small, because of the fathers size. It’s been almost two days now.


Also, I feed her excel pellets with unlimited alfalfa hay, cabbage, the occasional carrot or banana slice, and dried grass, which is more nutritious than normal hay.


----------



## 100_HOLLOW_001 (Oct 29, 2020)

100_HOLLOW_001 said:


> She is an ex breeding rabbit from my Grandad who passed away. She is usually outdoor but we moved her inside as it is rather cold. We were not planning on breeding her again, but my Mum accidentally let my tiny Netherland dwarf boy named Stitch out, and forgot to close her hutch, so they were together for a few hours, and were sitting together when we got back. Stitch was also an ex breeder, and was actually booked for a neuter the day after it happened. The mother rabbit had had lots of litters in the past, which is worrying as I feel she has been overbred by my Grandad. She is very big compared to Stitch, who is tiny. Do you know why she gave birth to one weird big one but not any more? I expected them to be rather small, because of the fathers size. It’s been almost two days now.


----------



## 100_HOLLOW_001 (Oct 29, 2020)

100_HOLLOW_001 said:


> She is an ex breeding rabbit from my Grandad who passed away. She is usually outdoor but we moved her inside as it is rather cold. We were not planning on breeding her again, but my Mum accidentally let my tiny Netherland dwarf boy named Stitch out, and forgot to close her hutch, so they were together for a few hours, and were sitting together when we got back. Stitch was also an ex breeder, and was actually booked for a neuter the day after it happened. The mother rabbit had had lots of litters in the past, which is worrying as I feel she has been overbred by my Grandad. She is very big compared to Stitch, who is tiny. Do you know why she gave birth to one weird big one but not any more? I expected them to be rather small, because of the fathers size. It’s been almost two days now.





SableSteel said:


> Usually from my experience when they have one big stillborn, there was only one or two in the litter (the extra nutrients went to the smaller litter so they grew bigger, faster). Are you sure there are more in there? The stomach might feel big but at this stage with only the slightest you should be able to feel distinct limbs and/or heads, so it's easier to tell. They will continue making a nest even if they don't have any more babies. If you can feel any more babies in there you might want to contact a vet. They are likely pretty large (about the same size) and she might have difficulty giving birth to them as well.


I had a feel, and I feel like there’s one more in there, as a felt what seemed like an arm and a head. She didn’t seem to have any difficulty giving birth, it’s just that it was oddly large and came out dead. I will try to contact a vet if she does not give birth today.


----------



## majorv (Oct 29, 2020)

You might get a vet to Xray her to confirm.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Oct 29, 2020)

SableSteel said:


> Usually from my experience when they have one big stillborn, there was only one or two in the litter (the extra nutrients went to the smaller litter so they grew bigger, faster). Are you sure there are more in there? The stomach might feel big but at this stage with only the slightest you should be able to feel distinct limbs and/or heads, so it's easier to tell. They will continue making a nest even if they don't have any more babies. If you can feel any more babies in there you might want to contact a vet. They are likely pretty large (about the same size) and she might have difficulty giving birth to them as well.


I agree - although she could have more inside her, they are most likely the same size and only a few of them in the litter total (2-3). I recommend feeding her kale, or another high calcium rabbit safe food, to build up contractions if you can confirm unborn kits. How many days has it been since the accidental breeding?


----------



## 100_HOLLOW_001 (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Hollands said:


> I agree - although she could have more inside her, they are most likely the same size and only a few of them in the litter total (2-3). I recommend feeding her kale, or another high calcium rabbit safe food, to build up contractions if you can confirm unborn kits. How many days has it been since the accidental breeding?


Its been about 28 days since the breeding, and thanks for the advice about the kale!


----------

